# FaceBook- Last Contact Closure=Block



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

Finally, I severed the last connection. I put my ex on block and now we are invisible to each other. It was the last string and I cut it. I viewed that profile too often and it was making me sick. I finally found the courage to do this last thing.

It's over.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:smthumbup:


----------



## i.bellagardner (Nov 10, 2011)

Glad to know you did it. Nice! :yay:


----------

